# Got my blankety-blank stuck. Need Help!



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi all. I got a bit of a problem (see attached pic) with a stuck blank. I used PSI's bottle stopper chuck along with their threaded inserts (https://www.pennstateind.com/store/BSERT.html). I had screwed on the chuck into the insert a few days ago, loosely, and turned tonight. Now, I can't get the darned thing off and I am afraid I may lose the blank--which is painful since it was a one-off burl cap and acrylic blank from Beartooth Woods with a $31 price tag. I made sure there is no CA that got in between the chuck and the blank. I even cut a gap to the stud on the chuck using a utility knife and CA debonder. No joy. I have the minute gap created by the cutting filled with WD40 and soaking right now. I also tried freezing the conglomeration thinking the heat generated by turning and sanding had expanded the metal since it was rather warm, but, still no joy. Almost ready to try Liquid Wrench.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Have you tried a quick blast from a blow torch? It occurs that during turning the acrylic could've heated up enough to bond itself to the metal, and a shot of heat should re-melt it


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

Find an extension cord or another piece of electrical wire (drill cord, sander cord etc use your imagination). You need one that has the highest friction or stickiness. Wrap it around the piece a couple of times and then use the extra as handles. now put a wrench on your chuck and give it try. The wire should tighten up as you begin to twist. sometimes this won't work because the wire is simply too slick but if you find the right stuff it will really work. Used this trick hundreds of times to remove stuck photographic filters from lenses of customers. And of course to loosen jar lids and other stuck round thingy's.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

A rubber strap wrench is handy to have in the shop----Look in the plumbing tool section of any good hardware store.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

OK. I was finally able to get the blank unstuck. It was a combination of a few slivers of old acrylic in the stud threads that were not noticed after the last time the chuck was used combined with the end's surface melted enough to stick to the base of the chuck. I ended up losing only the thickness of my coping saw blade and was able to get things parted with no further damage. Whew! Thanks for the help, fellas--it is much appreciated. I will post a pic once i finish polishing it.


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

After following this thread, if I were to do something like this, I would put a piece of sacrificial paper between the blank and chuck to create a paper joint in the event of anything getting in there accidentally to glue it up. 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

Improv said:


> After following this thread, if I were to do something like this, I would put a piece of sacrificial paper between the blank and chuck to create a paper joint in the event of anything getting in there accidentally to glue it up.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Yeah, that is what I should have done from the start, but I did not think it would have gotten that hot. Oh well: live and learn.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've never turned bottle stoppers but I have looked into it and all of the mandrels I've seen are 3/8-16 thread. That is the same size as a standard 3/8 course thread nut that is so commonly used. If you get a nut (not a die cutter) you could thread the nut on after every use, the nut will remove any acrylic that is not stuck to hard in the threads and any that is stuck hard the nut will stop turning and you will know that there is something there that needs to be removed


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

Good to know.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

A little carnauba wax on the threads will help with the binding.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

Gary Beasley said:


> A little carnauba wax on the threads will help with the binding.


Now THAT is something I never thought of. I will have to try that one! :thumbsup:


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

*Finished Products*

Well, after getting it unstuck, I finally had a chance to get it finished and polished. Thanks everyone for all the help and advice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

Unique piece! Looks good on the bottle. Congrads, Now what is next?
Big Jim


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

Big Jim said:


> Unique piece! Looks good on the bottle. Congrads, Now what is next?
> Big Jim


I have another one on the lathe and finished a bunch of pens for a craft show coming up. As soon as I can finish the last few small things, I think I will be working with some large pieces for a while. Kind of tired of these little pieces.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Big Jim said:


> Unique piece! Looks good on the bottle. Congrads, Now what is next?
> Big Jim


I thought I was going nuts there for a second, I was thinking, hey, I don't remember making a post on this thread. LOL

That is some really nice work, I like it.

BigJim


----------



## bandman1 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Get it unstuck*

Man, I feel your pain. Many, and I mean many times I have gotten a bottle stopper stuck on the mandrel. I have used rubber jar-lid openers available at the grocery store to help. I have, at times, had to wrap the jar-lid rubber pad around the opener and use vise grips on it to get it unstuck (then you of course have to clean up the bottle opener.) Certain woods seem to be more prone to getting stuck then others. The best thing I have found is to not put the bottle blank on so tight to begin with. I try to remember to loosen the opener before I go to my higher grits of sandpaper (in case I have to use the vise grips) and have never had a problem with it. I would advise against the use of any kind of lubricant on the mandrel threads because the C/A glue will not grip after you use a lubricant.
By the way, beautiful opener, are you going to sell it or keep it? You must deal with a lot richer group than I do. If I had to pay $31 for the wood there is no way I could price the opener around here to get my money back, let alone make any money.

Good Luck,

BANDMAN


----------

